# Are you born as intuitive?



## Pacifist (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello guys,

I've wanted to know, what actually makes you develop into an intuitive type. Can sensors turn into people with intuition? Can intuitive people turn into sensors? 

Thank you for answering.


----------



## MakeItRain (Feb 8, 2017)

After you're born you have a month free trial and if you don't like your type you get the option to go back into the lobby and pick a different one but it resets your stats

Hope this helps


----------



## giinny10 (Jun 8, 2018)

I don't know what actually make someone develop into an intuitive type (inborn) because I'm inborn as sensing type. But for me, intuition is not something that cannot be touched. 

The nature of intuition is "to receive and process information unconsciously". In other words, the intermediate process between input and output happens unconsciously in the brain. But, it can be understood that intuition can not self-create raw input. The intuition's output still depends on the raw inputs put into it (this raw input can be knowledge, practical knowledge, training skills, etc.).

For example, also using intuition but the professors will have an overview than us, right? Or the genius no matter how smart, they must also learn the theory to have the foreground knowledge.

So the best way to increase the accuracy of your judgments is to cultivate knowledge and experience in that area. The more solid the knowledge, the higher the probability of accurate predictions (with means intuition).


----------



## Pacifist (Jul 24, 2016)

Thank you for your answer. Quite an interesting perspective.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

orion9x said:


> *The nature of intuition is "to receive and process information unconsciously".* In other words, the intermediate process between input and output happens unconsciously in the brain. But, it can be understood that intuition can not self-create raw input. The intuition's output still depends on the raw inputs put into it (this raw input can be knowledge, practical knowledge, training skills, etc.).


Intuition is not unconscious as a rule. It is unconscious _for an S type_ who by definition prefers sensing and represses intuition ("repress" in Jungian terms, so it's normal, nothing bad). But for an N type, it's the opposite. Sensing is usually unconscious because it's likewise repressed. So the statement that N functions receive/process information unconsciously is only true for N functions _of S types_.



> So the best way to increase the accuracy of your judgments is to cultivate knowledge and experience in that area. The more solid the knowledge, the higher the probability of accurate predictions (with means intuition).


I agree with your first sentence when it comes to judgment, but in this context, if you are making a judgment, it's not intuition - N is perception, just like S, if you're applying some kind of judging function then it's no longer N or S at all.

I still think your approach is fine and it's healthy to want to be balanced roud: When you said _"But for me, intuition is not something that cannot be touched."_ I think that's a great attitude. Just wanted to clarify some things though.

Also generally to the OP, if I had to guess, I would guess that some aspects of personality type are inborn but others are learned in early childhood. Maybe the ego orientation (E/I) is inborn, but then the dominant function is developed in early childhood. Or maybe the ego orientation and dominant function are inborn, but the auxiliary function is developed in early childhood. My parents are both F types, but my sister and I are both Ts, and I've wondered if that's somehow in response to our parents - automatically covering their weaknesses in childhood. But idk, that's just a guess.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Some thought about things in the womb. They came out worried for humanity. Ja..


----------



## Pacifist (Jul 24, 2016)

counterintuitive said:


> Also generally to the OP, if I had to guess, I would guess that some aspects of personality type are inborn but others are learned in early childhood. Maybe the ego orientation (E/I) is inborn, but then the dominant function is developed in early childhood. Or maybe the ego orientation and dominant function are inborn, but the auxiliary function is developed in early childhood. My parents are both F types, but my sister and I are both Ts, and I've wondered if that's somehow in response to our parents - automatically covering their weaknesses in childhood. But idk, that's just a guess.


I suppose the genetical likeliness to become a certain ego orientation (E/I) could be determined by the genetical pool of a parent. But indeedly there might be exceptions. Also from an epigenetic perspective, where the socialisation of a human being plays a big role, probably defines some aspects of the personality.

But to the detect how the other functions (auxiliary and so on) are developing and where they come from within a personality is actually hard to tell.


----------



## Sidhe Draoi (Nov 25, 2016)

I have been a weirdo for as long as I can remember.
I got kicked out of a daycare because I was scaring the other kids with my *morbidness*.
I have always loved scary stories, and when I was a kid I would make up scary stories to tell the other kids.
Talking about ghosts and stuff was my go-to icebreaker.
Once I started to read, I would pick out paranormal flavored books.
I wanted to start a club, an Animorphs club, but I didnt know anyone else that liked them.
I knew what reincarnation was without anyone ever explaining it to me.
Ive always been the girl with the weird-ass phobia.


So.. another thing is I have heard from multiple people that once you start getting deep into the paranormal, you cant escape the paranormal.

My parents brought me up in a way that was conducive to me finding my own answers to lifes questions.

In the pagan community, there is also a widespread belief that people can be born as witches.
However, there are also families that encourage the growth of pagan children because their family members are pagans themselves.
I have met a pagan who is from a line of witches.

The difference between me and her:
She seems to be confident and settled on her knowledge of the occult.
I am always seeking what I believe in, and have had only temporary guides to show me the way.

Paganism is a tradition, family oriented thing for her.
For me, it is something that I am always seeking.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Pacifist said:


> I suppose the genetical likeliness to become a certain ego orientation (E/I) could be determined by the genetical pool of a parent. But indeedly there might be exceptions. Also from an epigenetic perspective, where the socialisation of a human being plays a big role, probably defines some aspects of the personality.
> 
> But to the detect how the other functions (auxiliary and so on) are developing and where they come from within a personality is actually hard to tell.


Yeah, there are a lot of unknowns with type itself, never mind how it develops in childhood. I would guess some mix of nature and nurture too though.


----------



## giinny10 (Jun 8, 2018)

^^
I personally believe that genetic factors play a big role in forming the MBTI type, but before there is a study of how it works in particular, the importance of environment and society are similar


----------



## giinny10 (Jun 8, 2018)

counterintuitive said:


> Intuition is not unconscious as a rule. It is unconscious _for an S type_ who by definition prefers sensing and represses intuition ("repress" in Jungian terms, so it's normal, nothing bad). But for an N type, it's the opposite. Sensing is usually unconscious because it's likewise repressed. So the statement that N functions receive/process information unconsciously is only true for N functions _of S types_.


I found that intuition defined by Jung as "irrational function" and "perception via the unconscious", so I thought it was unconscious.

"It is that psychological function which transmits perceptions in an unconscious way. Everything, whether outer or inner objects or their associations, can be the object of this perception. Intuition has this peculiar quality: it is neither sensation, nor feeling, nor intellectual conclusion, although it may appear in any of these forms" - Jung.

According to modern psychology, intuition is an unconscious activity of the brain to jump straight to conclusions and skip intermediate process. It's a special activity of the subconscious. It is also known as the sixth sense. Intuition people know the result without going through the thought process or through experience (so intuition is an irrational function). 

S type, Jung defined "that psychological function which transmits a physical stimulus to perception", it is the process of conscious perception. 

As I understand it, N type people still receive and process info from unconscious (like they could unconsciously connect information at high speed, it is special so the number of intuitive users is not much). I think no input = no info = no intuition. Even with N types, they can still get the wrong assumptions, when they're young and lack knowledge => the way to train intuition is to constantly improve knowledge and experience (of course with a correct algorithm).

Maybe S type people doesn't need to practice intuition. When the mentality and human ability is developed at a high level, thinking of each person is like being taken from the same cloud database, sharing the same mind. The difference will be associated with each individual's talents rather than a "natural" difference. Everyone has different starting point for cognitive function, but at the end, the perception about the world will become exactly the same (like each function represents a way to fill-in a puzzle). MBTI maybe is not for people to recognize themselves different from others, but to make people more and more similar. And I guess everyone can access to 4 elements T/F, N/S. Therefore, each person needs to become the best version of their type.
Perhaps this is also Jung's idea:
"Where wisdom reigns, there is no conflict between thinking and feeling".

About "repression", as I understand:
When someone uses a weak function, they feel uncomfortable, because it was not developed. It is difficult to develop S functions and N functions at the same time. The proof is that N types as adults, they use weak functions better than when they're young. Repression, in this context, should be understood that they choose to develop the N function or the S function first.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

orion9x said:


> I found that intuition defined by Jung as "irrational function" and "perception via the unconscious", so I thought it was unconscious.
> 
> "It is that psychological function which transmits perceptions in an unconscious way. Everything, whether outer or inner objects or their associations, can be the object of this perception. Intuition has this peculiar quality: it is neither sensation, nor feeling, nor intellectual conclusion, although it may appear in any of these forms" - Jung.


For a dom/aux intuitive, the _raw perception_ is unconscious, but the perceiving function of intuition itself is not. It's perception _via_ the unconscious, sure, but the actual function is not unconscious-- if it were, it'd be the tertiary or inferior part of the stack, like it is for S types.



> According to modern psychology, intuition is an unconscious activity of the brain to jump straight to conclusions and skip intermediate process. It's a special activity of the subconscious. It is also known as the sixth sense. Intuition people know the result without going through the thought process or through experience (so intuition is an irrational function).


This is not Jungian or MBTI Intuition. This is the colloquial definition of intuition, which is also what most people call the sixth sense or gut feelings.

This is like saying "sensation is having eyeballs" and ignoring the entire idea of a _cognitive_ function.



> As I understand it, N type people still receive and process info from unconscious (like they could unconsciously connect information at high speed, it is special so the number of intuitive users is not much). I think no input = no info = no intuition.


Yes, no input means no info. Cats can see in low light, but if there's truly _no_ light, a cat won't be able to see. Same thing goes here-- if there's truly _no_ info, then intuition won't work (and neither will sensation).



> Even with N types, they can still get the wrong assumptions, when they're young and lack knowledge => the way to train intuition is to constantly improve knowledge and experience (of course with a correct algorithm).


N information is not "assumptions". It's just information. You still have to judge it and decide what to do with it, if anything, just as with S information.

TBH, if an assumption is happening, that means a judgment process has become involved and it is neither N nor S.

Also, since intuition is _not_ based directly on experience, I doubt you can train intuition by gaining more experiences directly. Knowledge of more contexts can help, and that will definitely give your N functions more data to work with, but they won't necessarily be able to make more _accurate_ connections.



> Maybe S type people doesn't need to practice intuition. When the mentality and human ability is developed at a high level, thinking of each person is like being taken from the same cloud database, sharing the same mind. The difference will be associated with each individual's talents rather than a "natural" difference. Everyone has different starting point for cognitive function, but at the end, the perception about the world will become exactly the same (like each function represents a way to fill-in a puzzle). MBTI maybe is not for people to recognize themselves different from others, but to make people more and more similar. And I guess everyone can access to 4 elements T/F, N/S. Therefore, each person needs to become the best version of their type.
> Perhaps this is also Jung's idea:
> "Where wisdom reigns, there is no conflict between thinking and feeling".


I used to have that quote in my signature! It's a good one. Interesting comment and I think we largely agree here. I think it's ok to want to be balanced too, but it does take all kinds in the world, it's probably easier to be really good at "doing you" than to develop the areas you're weak in, to be honest.



> About "repression", as I understand:
> When someone uses a weak function, they feel uncomfortable, because it was not developed. It is difficult to develop S functions and N functions at the same time. The proof is that N types as adults, they use weak functions better than when they're young. Repression, in this context, should be understood that they choose to develop the N function or the S function first.


Repression just means that a function is pushed into the unconscious because the individual "prefers" the opposing function. However, this "preference", or "choice", is itself unconscious. I don't think either of us chose our types, heh. It just kind of happened. Repression in this sense just means someone "prefers" N over S, so N is more conscious than S, so they "use" more N than S, so it gets strengthened over time like a muscle-- but again, the "choice" itself is not a conscious matter.


----------



## giinny10 (Jun 8, 2018)

Thanks, very helpful!


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

orion9x said:


> Thanks, very helpful!


Thanks, you too. Interesting perspective and points you made


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Adulthood is where personality solidifies. So while there are many signs in childhood as to what someone will ultimately develop into, it's just not reliable data. 

Many sensors would say that as children they felt lost in this inner world of ideals and imaginations, but as they grew older, concrete reality bit them in the butt and they became naturals at dealing with it. While some intuitives may say that they were highly attuned to everyday reality when they were children, as they grew up, they became more and more lost in idealistic intuitive land. 

I have this childhood friend for instance whom when we were in elementary school, was the typical jock/trouble maker (We used to call him Bart Simpson because.......1990's). He liked sports, was good at them, loved getting into trouble etc. But as an adult, I follow him on facebook and he now seems like a stereotypical NF type, always spouting off about the wrongs of society and how they urgently need to be corrected and whatnot.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Well I mean what else would it be? Anecdotally I've seen my friend have 2 kids in the same year and it's clear as day, even only a year old whose the extrovert and whose the introvert. So idk what else it would be. Even my own baby sister, she is a feisty ESFP fighter who does not back down, she's like that now and has been like that since she learned to walk.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

As far as I remember I've always had an active imagination. So maybe? I remember being a lot more physical and socially engaged with reality too, though. 
Being a kid almost felt like the ideal reality to live in. Adulthood is pretty crap in comparison.

Dominant intuitives are often described as "child-like." Maybe some people just let reality drill it out of them as they reach adulthood.
I don't think I could ever let reality do such a thing to me though.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Pacifist said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I've wanted to know, what actually makes you develop into an intuitive type. Can sensors turn into people with intuition? Can intuitive people turn into sensors?
> 
> Thank you for answering.


I think perhaps it is a combination of nature and nurture. Our cognitive functions are the combination of preferences that help us quickly assimilate and accommodate to our constantly evolving environment as babies. We have a lot to learn and a very short amount of time to learn it, if we're to survive. Intuition is a survival strategy that works better for some people than others.


----------



## major breakdown (Apr 4, 2017)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I think perhaps it is a combination of nature and nurture. Our cognitive functions are the combination of preferences that help us quickly assimilate and accommodate to our constantly evolving environment as babies. We have a lot to learn and a very short amount of time to learn it, if we're to survive. Intuition is a survival strategy that works better for some people than others.


so do you think if someone turns out Se dom they had to use that fuction for assimilation reasons during their childhood? What kind of environment would trigger you to develop Sensing over Intuition and vice versa? ans if it is constantly changing then how long does a certain state have to remain so that we develop a preference? also up to which age does it still fluctuate? I think especially with the perceiving functions this would make a lot of sense since these are the ones which tell us how the world works. With judging functions i could imagine it might be more predetermined, in terms of what your parents possess since they are more firmly set and rooted. Judging functions are like firm rocks and Perceiving functions always appear to me like the water flowing in between them, always casually embracing them, sometimes abruptly swallowing them and at other times creating a low tide. So the water is way more flexible and can adjust to different circumstances whereas the rock is, well a rock (slow clap for that elegant explanation).
I believe that E/I dynamics are also predetermined, I have always been an intovert. my mum told me that I was a quiet child and always gladly wanted to take naps (i already knew what's good ^^). There was a phase on my life where I didn't like taking naps, some very bad years, wasted extra dreaming potential, but the appreciation has returned. Anyway, J/P dynamic in a mbti sense is also probably predetermined bc if it wasn't and we would learn that from our parents then why am I not a J type? I am very chaotic, very disorganised and very anti making plans and scheduling life too tightly. My mum was an ISFJ and i adapted to her somewhat but as soon as i am alone i let the chaos begin.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

I think personality is mostly inherited and stable, so yes - I do think people are born intuitive.


----------

